# How to play HD content/ movies on netbook/laptop



## rgh0123 (May 8, 2012)

Hello,

I've a netbook(Dell) and is not capable of playing HD content.
If I try to play HD content it just get stuck.
Is there anyway I can play HD on my netbook.

Thanks in advance,
Raghu


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

post the model no. of the laptop you have.


----------



## rgh0123 (May 11, 2012)

Hello,
The netbook model is Dell Inspiron Mini 9.
BTW, I had posted this question on other forum also and someone responded that I can use Broadcom Crystal HD decoder BCM70015 for playing full HD content. 
How to play Full HD content/movie on old netbook or laptop? - Yahoo! Answers India

Trying to find some more info about this card and someone with first hand experience.

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

^^ even if you somehow managed to get and install the Broadcom Crystal HD decoder BCM70015 your netbook's screen resolution will hold you back as it only supports resolution upto 1024 x 600 which is not suitable for HD videos.


----------



## rgh0123 (May 14, 2012)

That should be fine, my main criteria is to play HD on my netbook, screen size is ok.
Interesting video from Broadcom
Broadcom Crystal HD Solution - YouTube


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

^^ That looks interesting ..


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 29, 2012)

vlc player seems to work fine for me,for HD, on a single core atom!


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

Depends of what codecs you use. Download CoreAVC.


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2012)

Use Splayer and select the performance mode (for low end PC) from the option.


----------



## prentice (Jun 6, 2012)

Using different codecs and players will not solve your problems.
I had built my system around Intel atom D525MW for downloading, surfing and possibly for watching movies.
Forget 1080p, even 720p content playback was a problem.
And I hate those glitches and  frame skips.
Finally, I decided to go for this Broadcom crystal HD decoder BCM70015 and spending that amount 3.5k was kind of gamble.
But from my own experience I can tell you it's worth every penny, it actually plays flawless 1080p and power consumption is around 1watt.
Anandtech review has mentioned it as "magic" (Anadtech has reviewed BCM70012 whereas BCM70015 is the newer version)
AnandTech - XBMC & Broadcom Bring 1080p Decode Upgrade to ill-equipped netbooks, nettops, Apple TVs


----------

